# Natural FET



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm having my first FET this month, with my one and only frostie. My clinic, Queen Marys, say I don't need to take cyclogest in the 2ww, but I'm paranoid cos my AF always arrives around day 25 of my normal cycle, so I want as much help as I can get! I have some left over from my failed IVF and wondered whether to take them or not!  
They say it makes no difference. Does anybody else have any advice?


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya ive never heard of this before as all of my cycles have been medicated i just wanted to say hello and to wish you loads of luck love jo xxx


----------



## tracyej (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi
I'm on my 2ww of first FET cycle which is totally natural, no drugs whatsoever, not even cyclogest. 
I agree it seemed really strange at first especially after all the meds of IVF but I've relaxed into it now and accept that it's quite nice not to have my hormones mucked around again.
Can't say anything about how successful it is though - test date 28th Sept  
I can understand you anxiousness though with it being your only frosties - I still have 5 left after this so I've got room to be more relaxed about it I guess.  
Sorry I haven't got any better advice but sending you positive vibes anyway    
Tracy xx


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi
I'm on 2ww after natural FET as well i don't have any more frosties either so heres hoping i am not looking forward to full cycle again if it doesn't work this time so i am   

 to everyone with tests
Shona


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Really just wanted to wish you loads of luck for your upcoming fet 

I had natural unmedicated fet in July/Aug and was prescribed 400mg x 2 a day during 2ww...(despite having naturally high progesterone levels, ovulate fine and womb lining always good)...I think different consultants/clinics have varying procedures...I can appreciate how confusing it must be when you see/read all these different protocols but I'd be inclined to trust your consultants knowledge and advice.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Lou Demi 

I had a natural FET last year and even though I O normally - I have 26 day cycles too - I took the prog sups to make sure AF wouldn't arrive early. I took a lower dose though (400mg as apposed to 800mg for full IVF). This time around we are doing the whole cycle medicated as I want to make sure my lining is thicker (it was only 8mm last FET).

Also, if you need more prog sups but your clinic are being funny, your GP might Rx them for you.

Good luck, Kyla xxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hiya

I am pregnant fron matural fet and did not have any pessary support.  I had an hcg shot on the day of transfer and another two 2 days apart - that was it.  I am sure if you want to have them then the clinic should oblige!!  Good luck to you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

